
Ask HN: Any advice for starting out as a contractor or freelancer - mraza007
Hi HN,
I’m coming out as a fresh grad from college with a CS degree. I do have experience developing software and worked for companies as an intern but my long term goal is to start doing my own thing or spend some time at startups where i can have higher growth and then transition into freelancing or contracting.<p>I would love to hear from you guys
======
op03
Who you are surrounded by in those first few years makes a big difference to
future trajectory, atleast it did for me, so I'll say find ways to be useful
to good people i.e. people who teach/push you/make you think/amplify your
strengths/get you to follow good habits without you realizing it etc etc.

Corollary - Don't spend those early years around people who aren't doing those
things.

~~~
mraza007
Agreed the company matters alot. Good people can push you to achieve great
heights and if they put you on good challenging projects that help you grow
technically

